# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Curioso sistema de evitar posible contaminación.

## JMTrigos

Articulo de El Comercio 18-4-2014
http://www.elcomercio.es/20140418/ma...404181452.html




> *Vacían un embalse de 148 millones de litros de agua porque un joven orinó en él*
> 
> La Oficina del Agua de Portland captó la acción de un joven y ha decidido vaciar la reserva de agua potable porque no está «limpia y fresca»
> 
> 
> La ciudad estadounidense de Portland, Oregon, desechará 148 millones de litros de agua potable, debido a que descubrieron a un joven de 19 años orinando en el embalse.
> 
> "El mandamiento fundamental de la Oficina de Agua es proporcionar agua limpia () Los clientes no esperan beber agua que algún intrépido contaminó decidiendo que quería orinar en un depósito", indicó David Shaff, representante del gobierno local.
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (18-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Desde luego que asco, pero como se nota a quien le sobra el agua. ¿Que pensarían en Etiopia de esta noticia?

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
El articulo utiliza la medida del agua en millones de litros, unidad poco usada dentro del sector que maneja el agua. Realmente se están refiriendo a depósitos de agua tratada. En España es obligado que el agua de estos depósitos contenga desinfectante residual que garantice que contaminaciones de este tipo o similares no suponga un riesgo para los consumidores de este agua. Desconozco la legislación de USA al respecto.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

La dilución de una meada de ¿0,6 litros? en 148 millones  debe ser casi total. En todo caso, aplicarle algún tratamiento preventivo, dejarlo 24 horas para que se volatilice y andando.
 A no ser que se quiera garantizar que el agua no tenga ningún tipo de tratamiento.

Muy exagerados.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

Hola de nuevo:
Los componentes normales de la orina de una persona sana a esa dilución resultan completamente inocuos. Los problemas podrían venir si el individuo tuviera alguna enfermedad y contaminara el agua con microorganismos patógenos. Si el agua contuviera una dosis residual de desinfectante, este se encargaría de neutralizar estos microorganismos.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues por eso precisamente.
 No creo que el agua no tenga ni una gota de algún tipo de cloramina o similar, ya que, en  el caso de que ese chico orinara sin que nadie le viera o sin que se hubiera podido saber, el resultado es el mismo; y ninguna autoridad se puede arriesgar a nada de eso.
 Pero con los estadounidenses nunca se sabe, a veces actúan más por propaganda que por otra cosa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

He encontrado un video del meoncete.




Saludos. Miguel

----------


## JMTrigos

Podrá decir que una vez meó 148 millones de litros.
Saludos.

----------


## Calima

> Pues por eso precisamente.
>  No creo que el agua no tenga ni una gota de algún tipo de cloramina o similar, ya que, en  el caso de que ese chico orinara sin que nadie le viera o sin que se hubiera podido saber, el resultado es el mismo; y ninguna autoridad se puede arriesgar a nada de eso.
>  Pero con los estadounidenses nunca se sabe, a veces actúan más por propaganda que por otra cosa.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Hola de nuevo:
En USA si seria raro que no tuviera cloro o derivados. De hecho habitualmente son más generosos que en España echándolo, su legislación por otro lado permite la presencia de mayor cantidad de cloro ( 4 mg/litro de cloro frente a las 2 permitidas en España) y amoniaco ( 2 mg/litro de amoniaco frente a los 0,5  permitidos en España), pero no se si los estados pueden modificar los límites federales. Ahora bien, en algunos países del centro y norte de Europa no quieren ni oír hablar de echar cloro y se fían de que el agua no se contaminará después del tratamiento. Alguien me comentó que en esos países no abundan las moscas y se supone que tampoco los meones incontrolados..... 

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por eso precisamente. Es raro que no le echen nada al agua, es jugársela. El agua no sólo la bebe gente sana en edad adulta, sino también ancianos, niños y personas con debilidad física, y arriesgarse a que alguien resulte afectado por no añadir los productos adecuados...

Ahora, que esas cantidades me parecen altas. Con los acuarios de mis nietos tengo que andar montando filtros un poco elaborados para eliminar el cloro y el amoníaco del agua del grifo, con el 0,5 de amoníaco que quedaba después de tratar el agua para el cloro con los productos comerciales los peces desarrollaban enfermedades producidas por el mismo...

 Como tuvieran que hacer lo mismo con Valmayor, que recibe los orines y demás de muchas decenas (si no son más) de miles de personas a través del embalse de Las Nieves, aunque eso sí, depuradas en teoría correctamente, pero... el olorcillo y el color... Cualquier día salgo de casa y cojo un bote para analizarla.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Calima

> .........
>  Como tuvieran que hacer lo mismo con Valmayor, que recibe los orines y demás de muchas decenas (si no son más) de miles de personas a través del embalse de Las Nieves, aunque eso sí, depuradas en teoría correctamente, pero... el olorcillo y el color... Cualquier día salgo de casa y cojo un bote para analizarla.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


Hola de nuevo:

El embalse de Valmayor cuenta con una ventaja: un tiempo de retención muy elevado. Ello permite que tengan lugar procesos de depuración natural muy efectivos. En lo que se refiere a los patógenos los embalses en nuestras latitudes no presentan unas condiciones muy favorables para el desarrollo de estos y es cuestión de tiempo el que desaparezcan. Hay que añadir que la naturaleza se encargara de seleccionar otros "bichitos" mas adaptados al medio que contribuyan a terminar con aquellos.
En lo que se refiere a la eliminación de amoniaco el proceso es muy sencillo cada kilogramo de amoniaco presente en el agua requiere 10 kg de cloro para destruirlo. En estas instalaciones se hace cloración al break-point y el amoniaco residual que queda después de la precloración es muy bajo. Otra cosa es que el agua después del tratamiento efectivamente lleva una cantidad de amoniaco cercana a los permitidos 0,5mg/l, pero no es porque no se haya destruido el amoniaco que traía el agua, si no porque se añade en la parte final para formar cloraminas.
Los problemas con la cloración pueden venir de que el agua bruta contenga precursores de trihalometanos que se formen al clorar. En casos como estos no se puede evitar el uso de altas dosis de cloro para eliminar el amoniaco, pero mediante una preoxidación previa con oxidantes adecuados tales como el dióxido de cloro pueden destruirse estos precursores y evitarse en gran parte la formación de estos productos indeseables. El olor y el color que puede venir de los vertidos de ETAPs no son problematicos pues desapareceran de forma espontanea o lo que llegue a la ETAP será fácilmente eliminados.
Los problemas más graves vienen de los metabolitos que puedan formar las algas que se desarrollen al tener alimento abundante que en algunos casos solo darán problemas de olores y sabores desagradables, cuyo tratamiento es posible en una instalación como Valmayor después de su remodelación  y cuya eficacia se contrasta con pruebas en la planta piloto allí existente con aguas a las que se ha añadido alguna de estas sustancias que dan olor y sabor. Y los más graves que se pueden presentar son los metabolitos tóxicos tales como las microcistinas y que se supone que también pueden ser neutralizados, pero dado que no se pueden realizar pruebas  pilotos con ellos porque estas sustancias no se encuentran en el mercado para realizar estos ensayos, no hay seguridad absoluta en conseguirlo hasta ver los resultados si la situación se presenta con una muy alta concentración de estas sustancias.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya, si ya sé que no corremos ningún peligro, lo sé de sobra. Y que el agua del Canal tiene una biena calidad y tal y cual. Eso es evidente.
 Lo único que quería resaltar es que si esa ciudad estadounidense tira esa barbaridad de litros por una meada que no tiene ninguna influencia, si ven lo de Valmayor lo mandan dinamitar por pura propaganda, haciendo constar que el hecho de tirar tanta agua me parece una insensatez y algo de cara a la publicidad para ignorantes, nada más.

 El cloro no es problema, porque después de añadir los acondicionadores comerciales se elimina totalmente. El problema es el amoníaco que queda, que da bastantes problemas en los acuarios de mis nietos, que tienen que estar a 0,0 . Hace un par de años, me fui a una buena tienda de acuarios que conozco y se lo comenté Me entendieron enseguida porque ellos también lo tienen, y han tenido que instalar unos filtros de carbón y zeolitas en serie para solucionarlo. Lo que yo he hecho es hacer un filtro de zeolitas adecuado con una bombona cortada en dos y selladas de las que utilizo con el carbón activo para filtrar en potable en pequeñas instalaciones, y les va fenomenal utilizándolo en serie y con un caudal bajo. Cuando he trabajado en piscifactorías, el amoníaco no les entra normalmente con el agua, sino que hay que tratar el que producen los peces como en cualquier instalación, y eso lo hacemos con filtros biológicos con K1, K3 o biochips bien aireados, se controla muy fácilmente. Pero cosa distinta es que lo traiga el agua de red.

 Saludos. Miguel.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

